# Shape of Water: Unsere Kritik zum Oscar-Topfavoriten



## System (14. Februar 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Shape of Water: Unsere Kritik zum Oscar-Topfavoriten* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Shape of Water: Unsere Kritik zum Oscar-Topfavoriten*


----------



## riesenwiesel (14. Februar 2018)

Ich habe den Film am Montag in der Sneak Preview gesehen und für mich persönlich ist "Kino, wie es sein soll!" dann doch etwas zuviel des Guten.
Bei dem Film bekommt man fast schon das Gefühl, er wäre zwanghaft darauf getrimmt, Oskars zu gewinnen. Ich stimme der Kritik weitestgehend zu, aber die zum Teil übertrieben dargestellten Gewaltszenen, empfand ich in dem Fall fast schon als störend. Soll wohl künstlerisch irgendwie wertvoll sein, die ansonsten melancholische Atmosphäre zwischendurch so derbe zu zerfetzen. 

Insgesamt würde ich 3,5 oder vielleicht 4 von 5 Sternen geben.


Achja...
"Erotik: 0 von 3 Sternen", wirklich?


----------



## DerSchlonz (14. Februar 2018)

Ich würde schon mal einen Punkt für die bekloppte Übersetzung des Filmtitels abziehen.
Das mit dem Projektor hab ich auch nicht verstanden. Wenn der Film 1960 spielt, dann ist der ratternde Projektor doch State of the Art.


----------



## TimSuenderhauf (8. März 2018)

*Erotikstern hat wirklich gefehlt*

Hallo Riesenwiesel, 
nachdem ich Shape of Water nun gestern endlich auch gesehen habe, muss ich dir zustimmen: da gehört ein Erotik-Stern hin. Je nach Vorlieben sogar zwei ... 
Was ich hiermit nachgeholt habe. Warum Kollege Christian das anders gesehen hat? Keine Ahnung, vielleicht lag's an der unerotischen Atmosphäre in der Pressevorführung? Ich traue mich jedenfalls nicht, ihn nach seinen sexuellen Vorlieben zu fragen ... 

Übrigens fand ich den Film auch ganz hervorragend, vor allem in Sachen Atmosphäre und Flair. Ein wunderschönes modernes Märchen. Ich hätte auch 5 Sterne gegeben.

Das mit dem Projektor ist ja nicht als Kritik oder Beschwerde von Christian zu verstehen, sondern einzig als ein Beispiel für jene Aspekte des Films, dank deren dieser nostalgischen Charme versprüht.  

Danke für deinen Hinweis, Riesenwiesel, und viele Grüße
Tim


----------



## BF2-Veteran (9. März 2018)

Hallo,

werde mir den Film Mal auf Blueray anschauen wenn er rauskommt und melde mich dann.

Gruß

BF2-Veteran


----------

